# jungle python tank



## Trench (Jun 18, 2011)

see below for photos  and below for more photos


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 18, 2011)

cant see the pictures.


----------



## Trench (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you see the bottom two because if you can I think I know what the prob is?


----------



## nico77 (Jun 18, 2011)

i can only see the bottom 2 .

cheers nico


----------



## Trench (Jun 18, 2011)

I know what the prob is, will fix in the morning as I am very tired after work to night


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 18, 2011)

sounds good the bottom to are looking good so far


----------



## Trench (Jun 19, 2011)

Products used:

fuller foam,
silicon,
peat moss,
coconut fiber,
blower,
knife,

Plants used

I got this for $4 here 1X SILK SMALL BOSTON FERN PLANT ARTIFICIAL FLOWER STEM | eBay


this came with a tank that I got


I got this for $2 at king kong (no not the monkey  )


and some leaves off a plant that I got for a $1 at the dump shop

and I have also ordered some other plants and fake moss off ebay

Fake "vines"


This is some moss/lican that I found

I glued it to these bits of wood that will act as "vines/roots


The foam in the tank (to check size)


With the fuller foam and "vines"




testing the plants for looks




starting the job of peating



Hope the photos are working 
enjoy


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 19, 2011)

those plant were a bargain ay going to look awesome when finished.


----------



## nico77 (Jun 19, 2011)

It looks good mate carnt wait to see it finished , i think your jungle will enjoy it .

cheers nico


----------



## Trench (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks guys 
Yes those plants were are bargain


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeh looks mad mate where abouts did u get that cabinet?


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 19, 2011)

looks good keep more pictures coming


----------



## timantula (Jun 19, 2011)

looking good... ive just looked on google 'floral land' and there showroom is a stones throw away from my work...... ive drivin past them 1000's of times and never thought about going in. tues morn im there.....


----------



## Trench (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks 
The cabinet was my mums but she hates coat hangers, so I got the coat hanger bit and she got the draws.
Then all I did was add a door 
will keep you updated,
at the moment I need to get about 5 tubes of silicon I have already used 3 :0

I got 5 more tubes of silicon so I can do some more peating  and the last of the plants arrived today and I got some air moss off a friend-

I got this one here Artificial Silk Flower- Artificial Plant Orchid Bush | eBay for $13

and this for $10 here: 3 X Artificial Green Wire Moss 50g | eBay

and the air moss.

Almost done one side just need the silicon to dry so I can dust it off and then go through and do the bits that I missed,


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 21, 2011)

Mean lol gotta love freebies ha I just made a 4x2x2 enclosure for a few beardies or a stimmy haven't decided ATM


----------



## Trench (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## marteed (Jun 22, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah these projects get pretty intense when it comes to using glue and silicone! Im on my second tube of liquid nails and i have a 3rd... planning on using about 4-5 tubes of caulk on my background once its in place! :S its gonna cost a pretty penny but not as much as buying a pre-setup one would!


----------



## Trench (Jun 23, 2011)

I know :S
Thanks

Finished peating 
I am now going to ad the plants 
will add some pics soon

finished peating and have added the plants 

and with plants


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks sick brO is that styro place up the hill from gympie high?


----------



## Trench (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## Trench (Jul 6, 2011)

and finished 
View attachment 208121


View attachment 208124


View attachment 208125
and my female jungle enjoying it


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 6, 2011)

so keen to see the pics but not letting me open them


----------



## beeman (Jul 6, 2011)

Look good! But i think you may find it hard to clean when your snake pee's and craps on it.


----------



## Pamahu (Jul 6, 2011)

Cant wait to see these pics but i cant open them.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 6, 2011)

beeman said:


> Look good! But i think you may find it hard to clean when your snake pee's and craps on it.



yeah i wondered that too... mine is coated in pondtite and can take a good scrubbing but that doesnt look like it could be washed. 

BTW cat see updated pics either


----------



## Trench (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there pics now?


----------



## 1woma (Jul 6, 2011)

working now.... looks good but cleaning will be an issue my snake never craps on the ground lol


----------



## Trench (Jul 6, 2011)

yes I am still thinking on that one :|

thanks


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 6, 2011)

looks great your jungle must be stocked cleaning hmmm might just have to re do the peat once a year???


----------



## Trench (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks mate 
was thinking of doing that


----------



## Defective (Jul 6, 2011)

what do you have to protect your snake from heat burn?? that light is dangerous how it is, your snake could curl up in the reflector and be burnt by the bulb...as its an exo-terra clip on, its ment to be used outside of the enclosure like this:
Exo Terra : Glow Light / Porcelain Clamp Lamp + Glow Reflector


----------



## Trench (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for that lambert 
I have be thinking about what to do with that for a while


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 6, 2011)

looks great. we have just started doing up an old wardrobe my hubby found ont he side of the road for our little jungle as well. given us some great ideas, good job


----------



## Trench (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks 
be sure to post pics once done


----------



## JackTar (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking good mate, I don't think it would matter how good I made my jungle's house look she would still bite me, she's not named snappy for no reason.


----------



## Trench (Jul 16, 2011)

JackTar said:


> Looking good mate, I don't think it would matter how good I made my jungle's house look she would still bite me, she's not named snappy for no reason.



lol


----------

